# Difference between makita rt0700c and makita rt0701c



## hammer61 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello, to all.
This will be my first post and i hope someone can help me with this.

Iam looking for the difference between the Makita rt0700c and the newer
Makita rt0701c 

Is there a usable difference , or just a newer sin number ?

Thank you....Dan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think this makes the decision for you. You will want parts to be available just in case you need them.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Dan, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard......enjoy


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dan.

If the RT0700C has just been discontinued, you may still be able to get parts and service for some time.

I would say a great percentage of the members are using "discontinued' routers.

However, that does not explain the difference between the 2 models. Very little, in real terms, I would say.

That being said, I would go for the current model. The choice is yours.


----------



## morrissey007 (May 16, 2011)

*looks like ones a UK model ?*



Mike said:


> I think this makes the decision for you. You will want parts to be available just in case you need them.


Actually it depends where you live Dan, I challenge you to find the 701 in the UK! the pic above is from Makita.com, if you look on Makita UK then it shows only the 700 as the current model, doesnt even list the 701 So I wouldnt worry too much (and as I said if you're in the uk you'll probably only be able to get the 700 anyway). I just bought the 700, what a fab piece of kit, tossed up between the Makita and the little Bosch, and the Makita wins easily; especially over height adjustment.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Snowdon1 (May 21, 2014)

Hi
You don't say if you have bought the 0700 yet.
If not, take a careful look at what the kit contains.
The kit has different parts according to which country you live in. In the UK it has a completely useless collet size and it was impossible to get the one I needed. In the end I managed to speak to a guy in Makita support who very kindly sent me one for free.

The Makita promo videos show the 0700 with a very nice fence, it is not the one they actually supply, which appears to be a bit of bent tin :-( I discovered the fence from my Trend T11 would fit if I bought a couple of thinner bars. Go on e-bay for the fence and bars.

Happy routing


----------



## morrissey007 (May 16, 2011)

Snowdon1 said:


> Hi
> You don't say if you have bought the 0700 yet.
> If not, take a careful look at what the kit contains.
> The kit has different parts according to which country you live in. In the UK it has a completely useless collet size and it was impossible to get the one I needed. In the end I managed to speak to a guy in Makita support who very kindly sent me one for free.
> ...


What collet size did your UK one come with? I got 1/4" which to my mind is pretty 'standard' ??

Where did you get the thinner bars to use the T11 fence with ?

Thanks!


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

The "thinner bars" are nothing more than 8mm silver steel rod - the RT0700 plunge base uses the same bars on the same centres as the Makita RP1110C, deWalt DW613/615/621/622, Elu MOF96/OF97, Trend T5, etc.


----------

